# Duyuru > Siyaset >  MHP'de kaset istifaları!

## bozok

*MHP'de kaset istifaları!* 


*'Farklı ülkücülük' internet sitesinin ''MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ekici'ye ait görüntüleri bugün yayınlaması ve sıradaki ismin Osman üakır olduğu''nu duyurmasının ardından MHP'den 6 isim istifa etti. MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcıları Osman üakır, ümit şafak, Deniz Bölükbaşı, Mehmet Ekici, Genel Sekreter Cihan Paçacı ile MHP Başkanlık Divanı üyesi Mehmet Taytak hem görevlerinden hem de milletvekili adaylığından çekildi.*

MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. Osman üakır, partideki görevlerinden, parti üyeliğinden ve Samsun milletvekili adaylığından istifa ettiğini açıkladı.
üakır, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, "Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı, Merkez Yönetim Kurulu üyeliği görevlerinden ve Parti üyeliğinden, Samsun Milletvekili Adaylığından istifa ettim" ifadelerini kullandı.
üakır 'Ailevi durumlardan, içinde bulunduğum şartlar, psikolojik şartlar böyle bir karar vermemi gerektirdi. Kendi kararım. Zaten daha önce bu kararımı iki gün önce vermiştim, göndermiştim ama kabul edilmemişti. şimdi tek taraflı olarak yaptım' dedi.
*EKİCİ: SAVAşIM şİMDİ BAşLIYOR*
Vekil adaylığından ve partideki tüm görevlerinden istifa eden Mehmet Ekici de yaptığı açıklamada 'Milletimden özür diliyorum, savaşım şimdi başlıyor' dedi.
*PAüACI, şAFAK VE TAYTAK DA İSTİFA ETTİ!*
İstifa eden bir diğer isim Cihan Paçacı da, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, "Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Genel Sekreterliği, Merkez Yönetim Kurulu üyeliği görevlerinden ve Parti üyeliğinden, Ankara Milletvekili adaylığından istifa ediyorum" ifadelerini kullandı.
Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Genel Başkan
Yardımcısı ümit şafak ve Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Mehmet Taytak partideki görevlerinden ve milletvekili adaylıklarından istifa etti.
AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümit şafak, genel başkan yardımcılığı, parti üyeliği ve İstanbul milletvekili adaylığından, MHP Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Mehmet Taytak da genel sekreter yardımcılığı, parti üyeliği ve İstanbul milletvekili adaylığından istifa ettiğini açıkladı.
*DENİZ BüLüKBAşI: HAİN SUİKAST BOşA üIKACAK*
Adaylıktan ve partideki tüm görevlerinden istifa eden MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Deniz Bölükbaşı da yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, MHP’nin siyasi varlığına kastetmeyi amaçlayan bir internet sitesinde şahsını da hedef alan iddiaların yeraldığını bildirdi.

Deniz Bölükbaşı, açıklamasında şu görüşlere yer verdi:

"Bu iftira ve tehditlerle ilgili olarak adli makamlar soruşturma başlatmıştır.
12 Haziran 2011 seçimlerine gidilen süreçte bu tezgah ve sahte suçlamalar vesilesiyle MHP’ye zarar verecek tartışmalara hiçbir şekilde yer bırakmamak düşüncesiyle Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Merkez Yönetim Kurulu ve Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı görevlerimden ve milletvekili adaylığından istifa etmiş bulunuyorum.
Bu çirkin siyasi tezgahın arkasındaki yurtiçi ve yurtdışı karanlık yüzler sürmekte olan adli soruşturmada ortaya çıkacaktır.
Türkiye’nin millet ve devlet olarak karşı karşıya bulunduğu beka sorunlarının ve ihanet kuşatmasının giderek ağırlaştığı bugünkü nazik dönemde Türk milletinin yegane gelecek ümidi Milliyetçi Hareket Partisidir.
Türk Milletinin 12 Haziran'da bu hain suikastı boşa çıkaracağına ve Türkiye’nin milli birliğinin temel harcı ve teminatı olan Milliyetçi Harekete sahip çıkacağına eminim."
Farklıülkücülük adlı site MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli'ye 18 Mayıs'a kadar süre vermiş, istifa etmediği takdirde yeni kasetlerin yayınlanacağını duyurmuştu.
18 Mayıs'ta ise aralarında Osman üakır'ın da bulunduğu 6 ismin kasetleri olduğunu belirtmiş ve istifa etmezlerse yayınlama tehdidinde bulunmuştu... 
*YENİ GüRüNTüLER YAYINLANDI*
MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli'nin, 'ellerinde ne varsa yayınlasınlar' restinin ardından 'farklı ülkücülük' internet sitesi daha önce duyurduğu 6 isimden ilkine ait kaseti yayınladı.
'Farklı ülkücülük' internet sitesinde, 'Maalesef bize başka bir çıkar yol bırakmayan, MHP’ye ve davamıza gelecek zararı umursamayan ve tek dertleri menfaat temin ettikleri koltuklarını korumak olan bu işgal çetesinin ve elebaşının inadı yüzünden yayınlarımıza devam ediyoruz' denildi.
Kasette MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ekici'nin bir kadınla görüntüleri yer alıyor. Sitede sırada yayınlanacak görüntünün Osman üakır'a ait olacağı belirtiliyor.
*TİB İNCELEME BAşLATTI!*
Bilgi Teknolojileri ve İletişim Kurumu Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB), MHP’li bir milletvekili adayına ait görüntülerin internet sitelerinde yayınlandığı ihbarı üzerine inceleme başlattı.
Alınan bilgiye göre TİB, gelen bir ihbar üzerine MHP’li milletvekili adayının görüntülerinin internet sitelerinde yayınlanmasının engellenmesi için inceleme başlattı.
*BAHüELİ REST üEKMİşTİ*
Bahçeli sitenin tehdidi sonrası şunları söylemişti;
'MHP’nin genel başkanı ve lideri olarak görevimin başındayım. şu an için ortaya konulmuş olan Başkanlık Divanı üyesi arkadaşlarımın görevlerine devam etme ve milletvekili adaylığının süreceğini ifade ediyorum. Bu artık ahlaki boyutta alınması gerekli olan bir tedbirden çıkmış, başka bir anlam kazanmıştır. MHP hiçbir şantaj ve tehdit kabul etmez. Onun için şimdi sizler aracılığıyla bütün yayın organlarına, internet sayfalarına, eşkenar üçgen noktalarına çağrım budur. Ellerinde ne varsa ortaya koysunlar. Bir daha bu fırsatı da bulamazlar. Arkadaşlarımız istifa etseler de kabul etmem. Seçim sonrası onu değerlendiririz.'


21.05.2011 10:42* / VATAN*

----------

